
Sushi Design System - realvjy
https://medium.com/zomato-technology/zomatos-new-sushi-design-system-d7f4f98664c5
======
sjroot
I normally chalk these articles off as fluff/advertising. “How many of these
companies really _need_ a design system?” I think that question is still
important; some companies prematurely optimize by spending too much time on
this stuff rather than just building their product.

But this one I enjoyed going through. It was a good blend between visual
presentation of the system, and commentary about the system.

------
stickfigure
It's pretty, but what's the point of this article if there's nothing to
download and use? In the comments someone says "it's coming" but the
announcement seems premature.

------
megous
Interesting. No mention of user testing, or how the system was validated that
it matches the supposed qualities of "inclusiveness" (I guess more common word
would be accessibility) and "user centricity".

------
krsdcbl
There's this thing that bugs me with the current "design system" trend.
Originally the term refers to a system for expressing a _specific_ design, as
in an extensive styleguide. A design system ought to be a flow of rules meant
to govern the appearance reflecting a brand, a vibe or character, and ensure
there is a foundation to guide any kind of composition into a coherent,
unified look.

Yet it has become a new synonym for something like the olden "css framework".
A component library with certain extent of customisability on the very lowest
level, color, typography and have a few options. Use it as your own, skip the
"designing" part altogether.

But the true purpose of a design system in its original sense is to direct the
layers of design above these fundamentals, to consolidate identity across all
communication media used.

Maybe I'm overly conservative or opinionated here, and the word has another
meaning for the web/app design community today. But i can't help but feeling
like it's become a marketing buzzword for "todays Bootstraps".

~~~
chrstphrknwtn
I think this design system made by Zomato is just that though, a foundation
and tool to communicate in a unified and consistent manner... _for Zomato_.

I agree with you about bootstrap, bulma, material design, etc... it seems
really weird to adopt an off-the-shelf visual language. I think in most cases
the convenience of doing so outweighs the the disadvantage of looking like
everything else. And in other cases looking like everything else can actually
be an advantage.

------
coldtea
I wish less companies created a "design system" and more companies used bloody
standard OS and web widgets, especially drop down selections...

~~~
hashkb
This; and - we don't need to hear the rationale every time. My first company
kept global css in a repo for all our projects to use, and we didn't need a
cookie for our thought leadership. It's fine if you're proud of your design
team but don't claim to have invented reusable UI.

------
sly010
From the article: "A design system is a large set of reusable components with
a set of rules..."

From the article also: "A design system should not simply be a collection of
user interface components along with some design theory.."

------
nojvek
Really nice. How do you ensure developers are in sync with design system ?

------
thomasfl
All designers steal ideas. But can I just implement the Sushi design system in
a new startup? Using the Sushi palette and font, in combination with material
ui components, won’t give me any enemies at zamato?

